# stiff steering



## semojetman (Feb 16, 2013)

My buddy just bought a rig and we took it out today, it ran great, but it was extremely hard to turn.

What can u do to the cable to loosen it up.

The boat is a 1996.


Actually, while we are talking about it, the steering on my brand new 2013 Boat is kindve stiff. It is all brand new stuff. Is there an adjustment i could make?


----------



## fender66 (Feb 16, 2013)

Don't know that there is an adjustment to be made???

I have heard of cables getting moisture in them and corroding or rusting. Usually happens to older cables. No idea how long it takes to get to that point though.

I did read an article once on someone forcing WD40 into their cables with some kind of pressurized instrument and leaving it sit overnight. Said it was a huge improvement. Sorry I don't have the details on that though. It was too long ago.

FWIW....my jet too is a handful to turn too. My glass boat has hydraulic steering and I can run that with one finger. HUGE difference!


----------

